# 'Userpage disabled.'



## Silverwolfoneofmany (Jul 22, 2013)

I encountered this message earlier today while attempting to view a userpage. Similar to guest lock, but it appears to block access to EVERYONE except (presumably!) the page owner.

I come here to ask why this feature was implemented, and what possible purpose it could serve...is it supposed to be similar to deviantART's 'storage' feature? In the particular case I witnessed, it appears the user in question made a harassing comment within a well-known fur's page shouts, and wanted to get out of reading and replying to the expected backlash from the community.

While I'm at it, I might also ask what the purpose of guest lock is supposed to be. It's not going to stop someone from spending two minutes to create an account to view what they wanted to see...


----------



## Teal (Jul 22, 2013)

It's a stupid feature that scammers, trolls and thieves hide behind. Not to mention you can easily bypass it and still view some of their stuff.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 22, 2013)

Its a feature originally created for the purpose of people who wish to leave accounts but prevent people from getting to it, sadly they left it open to be abused cause the person can still login, go about, make comments, fave art and still remain behind "account disabled".

Guest lock is to actually prevent people from just stumbling upon things, there is a difference between just stumbling across someone's account and actively making an account to view it.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4782317/


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 27, 2013)

It's a half-assed, half implemented idea to begin with since typing what Toraneko posted in his journal kills the functionality of this lame "Disabled account" function.


----------

